# Check Valve



## Jduskocy (Dec 7, 2015)

Good Day

I am asking around to see if anyone know where this type of check valve originally comes from. Years ago I was told that it is out of a carburetor but haven't found a source yet. I hope someone can help


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Onan 149-0526.


----------



## Jduskocy (Dec 7, 2015)

paulr44 said:


> Onan 149-0526.


Thank you very much!!!!!


----------

